# Do 4 years w/ no treatment officially make TF bees?



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, if someone kept records and know its the same queen (or her daughters) that survived all along, instead of population dying off and other wandering swarms occupying the location. Even then, it means they found balance with their environment. No guarantee if they survive when any one or more of those parameters change. 

If I were you, I would keep the original colonies as they are, continue to observe through next season or two, take some honey once in a while.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

if not its a darn good start


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

sakhoney said:


> if not its a darn good start


I second that!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

100% survival for four years of neglect....I don't know if it would qualify as 'official' but it sounds pretty impressive to me.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If you can't run a sustainable TF operation with bees that can survive 4yrs off treatments then you need to sell me your bees lol

In other words.....yes lol


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I lost 50%+ with no neglect and trying TF.

I would take one of those hives.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

N5Oodj, I just happen to be invited to a family reunion in Erwin, Tennessee. 
Know any Renfros or Adkins? 

Small world and congrats on the TF success story.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

n5odj said:


> Would you call these "survivor bees"?


No. Because what you say indicates you have little idea what has been going on in the hives and if they are the same bees.

However odds are they will be a great starting point now you are getting back into it and you MIGHT have struck it lucky.


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

What OT said.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

No.
Not like that it don't.


----------

